# هل يمكن البتعاث من السعوديه ودراسة الميكاترونكس



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يمكن ابتعث من السعوديه وادرس ميكا ترونكس والسؤال الثاني في اي بلد افضل ادرسها


وشكراً:11:


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

يالربع ردو تكلمو قولو شي


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

طيب ايش رايكم انا اكلم نفسي


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

خلاص يعني اكلم نفسي


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

انزل مواضيع وأنا الي ارد عليها هذا افضل شي صح


----------



## ابو خلدوني (16 أغسطس 2011)

:3: :80: :69: :55:
ليش محد يدخل ويرد غريبي هذا الصمت يا أخوان


----------



## شهابي (16 أغسطس 2011)

نعم تقدر اخوووي تخصص نادر او بالاصح جديد عندنا بالسعودية ولايدرس الا بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز


----------



## ابو خلدوني (21 أغسطس 2011)

يدرسونها في السعوديه هذا الي ابغى اوصله لاكن متأكد انه في السعوديهوشكراً


----------



## ابو خلدوني (25 أغسطس 2011)

أخوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انت ما رديت علي متأكد انه في السعوديه يدرسونه وشكرا


----------

